# need som perspective



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I am always reading things here and watching the news and I just thought I would get your opinions cause sometimes I go a little nuts with the bad stuff. I was thinking of keeping my daughter home from school tomorrow as we drive from maadi to heliopolis everyday and then back. I am concerned more cause things are escalating. Am i too concerned?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

charleen said:


> I am always reading things here and watching the news and I just thought I would get your opinions cause sometimes I go a little nuts with the bad stuff. I was thinking of keeping my daughter home from school tomorrow as we drive from maadi to heliopolis everyday and then back. I am concerned more cause things are escalating. Am i too concerned?


I don't think so it's wise to be cautious.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

charleen said:


> I am always reading things here and watching the news and I just thought I would get your opinions cause sometimes I go a little nuts with the bad stuff. I was thinking of keeping my daughter home from school tomorrow as we drive from maadi to heliopolis everyday and then back. I am concerned more cause things are escalating. Am i too concerned?


Charleen, in the end of the day it is your decision, but I sat with my office staff today (we are in New Cairo), and agreed that we will operate as normal, for now. At the moment the trouble is refined to Tharir square...for the moment.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Charleen, in the end of the day it is your decision, but I sat with my office staff today (we are in New Cairo), and agreed that we will operate as normal, for now. At the moment the trouble is refined to Tharir square...for the moment.


Wrong its moving and it's gong to escalate .Its aready in other towns ( Zak a Zik.Domyat, Port Said ,Suez) and others and at the moment it's already outside of Tahrir and in the neighbouring Babalok. Iknow these aren't on your route but who knows what tomorrow morning brings.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

charleen said:


> I am always reading things here and watching the news and I just thought I would get your opinions cause sometimes I go a little nuts with the bad stuff. I was thinking of keeping my daughter home from school tomorrow as we drive from maadi to heliopolis everyday and then back. I am concerned more cause things are escalating. Am i too concerned?


You and me both! There's a lot of talk in schools about the possibility of them closing if things deteriorate. At the moment the violence in Cairo seems contained to the downtown area. Do you need to drive through any of it? If you do I would stay home.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard that a curfew may be reinstated, as well some roads may be blocked off.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

We sent our girls to school today, but we're more removed from the situation I think.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

meb01999 said:


> We sent our girls to school today, but we're more removed from the situation I think.


We were scheduled for a half day, with parent conferences until 5:00. Some teachers were concerned about traveling home after dark, so we erred on the side of caution--we leave at 2:30.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

we decided to take her for her exams and then take her home right after so that she stays for about an hour and I am there. Her last exam is tomorrow and then we wait at home. Are others staying home? Her school is closed so far till the 28th. Then we will see how long we sit at home...


----------

